# Caribbean Vacations Forums > The Rest of the French West Indies >  >  St. James Club, Antigua

## noel

We bought a seven night stay for four at the St. James Club on Antigua at a charity auction and are looking for advice & recommendations on St. James Club and the island.  Didi's parents went to Antigua every year from the mid-50s until they built on St Barths in the late 70s, and we've been interested in seeing the island.  They stayed at the Lord Nelson, run by the Fuller family.

Thanks for your advice.

----------


## KevinS

Tim,

Check for posts by markantigua.  He makes interesting but infrequent posts.  It may be worthwhile to send him a private message.

----------


## markantigua

The Fuller famly are still here, but the Lord Nelson no more. Depending on the time of year if you are here during the high season then English Harbour is on your doorstep with lots of bars and restaurants and wonderful yachts on view. Close by to St. James is a very good restaurant called the Hideout. Shirley Heights is worth a visit on Sundays for a great lime, plus numerous beaches to visit. Don't hesitate to PM me if you need any further info.     Mark.

----------


## noel

Thanks Kevin and Mark!

Mark, I will be in touch when we settle on dates.  Much appreciated.

----------

